# Were you ever bullied in school?



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

Were you? I've been bullied by teachers, coaches (especially), and fellow classmates. I was even bullied at day care.


----------



## Jess32247 (Jun 4, 2011)

I've always been bullied. Never by teachers, always students. The worst was in 7th grade. But I've always had problems with SA and sepration problems since I was little. The bullying just added to it all :blank


----------



## shortnsilent (May 30, 2011)

i was bullied a lot in elementary school (including by one of my teachers), a little bit in middle school, and never in high school. ive always been a shy/quiet person, but i think the bullying kinda made it worse. and that was years ago, but for some reason, i still think about what people have said and did, and it still hurts sometimes, i need to get over it  and whenever people talk to me, i always expect them to say something rude so i kinda hold back.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah, I was bullied by some Grade 9 students when I was a freshman in high school. I used to be really short, like 4'8, and would get picked on. I remember coming home the first day in tears. Thankfully, it didn't continue for too long; my nextdoor neighbor and his friends who were in their senior year ended up scaring the crap out of the bullies.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Teachers mostly. My high school football coach really would lay into me and embarrass me in front of everyone on the team. I was so awkward when put out in front of the crowd that I was an easy and largely defenseless target. I think he thought he was motivating me to play harder and it may have worked for the most part, but it also alienated me from most of the rest of the team.

In fact, most of my male teachers that I had up until college got off on some power trip over me. I don't know, maybe they were reliving their own piss poor childhood by picking on someone that was a good athlete and good student to show that they were the one's in control.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

I had teachers give me a hard time about being quiet and shy. I even had a unique code on my report code for Grade 11 English that stated 'needs to participate more in class'. Looking back, I dont think I raised my hand once to answer a question during high school.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah back in Elementary school  but it was only these 3 kids.


----------



## Sophomore (Sep 19, 2010)

Teased very little in grade school to the point it barely warrants mention, but high school was hell.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Back when I was six. And I wasn't alone, there were probably around seven of us. And the bully was a mentally ill girl. My friend ended up forcing me to tell the teacher after a couple months though.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Grapefruits said:


> Were you? I've been bullied by teachers, coaches (especially), and fellow classmates. I was even bullied at day care.


All of this.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Nope, I was never bullied. I think I probably stayed under the radar. Though they get terribly bored when you chuckle and say "Yeah" to whatever they're trying to say about you.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, all through elementary & junior high.


----------



## Hunterhod (Oct 20, 2010)

Wanted to play tennis, got forced into football. Sucked at football, got made fun of, and now I'm writing about it on this forum


----------



## loneeagle927 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes, I was bullied in school. Verbally bullied by my classmates (also schoolmates from the higher grade level) throughout elementary. There was also at least one bully in class every grade level. There was also one instance a teacher bullied me. She was very strict and known as a Terror Teacher. She is notoriously known to give sarcastic remarks and use shame as a discipline. Students are ask to literally clap to the misdemeanors of fellow students. Everyone was not allowed to borrow or lend even a pencil. I will not mention her name but I can tell that she teaches my favorite subject. Eventually bullying disappeared in high school but I suspect that it has changed formed and suspect that my classmates are taking advantage of me. 

I was known to be smart, achieving student and a bit eccentric. Before I had an opportunity to make a friend, I was bullied before I can do so. In my sophomore, I became loss in the sea of minds when I was transferred to the cream class where the best of the batch belong to. My achievements during elementary kept me from falling to SA because I was looked up upon by a few but during that time in high school I gradually fell to SA. I stopped reciting in class, overwhelmed by the pressures belonging to that class. I think bullying made me forget how to make friends and how to trust others 
( Even in elementary, I don't have any friends, Just some acquaintances Perhaps that I do not share most interests with others my age) thus leading to my SA.

Sorry for the long post but I hope I have given a lot of insights concerning this thread.


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

Of course. I was bullied everyday from kindergarden to 10th-11th grade. Fun fun times.


----------



## Irina (Jun 26, 2011)

I've been bullied by classmates always I hate them in spite of it was 6 years ago. I can't to accept apologies. This is not forget.


----------



## PaFfanatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Ugh, I've been bullied for as long as I can remember. The worst years for me were 3rd, 6th, and 8th grade.


----------



## Puppuccino (Jun 29, 2011)

I wouldn't say I was bullied but yeah I received my fair share of teasing especially from 6-8th grade. Mainly it came from boys (no offense to any guys out there but most prepubescent/adolescent boys are dicks) and as a young girl at that age it really brought down my self-esteem. Usually their negative comments were about superficial things but it still hurt. However in a way I'm kinda glad for those experiences because it taught me to be more compassionate, open, and humble person.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

When I was eight or nine or ten, the neighbor kid who was about 3 or 4 years older than me was a real jerk. He threw my soccer ball over a fence and stole all my favourite Pokemon cards that my dad bought for me. I was too afraid to tell anyone. Luckily I moved far away from that *******.

He was my only real bully. At school I pretty much fly under the radar.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

I was never really bullied. In 9th grade one kid always had something to say about my appearance. I shrugged it off and ignored him because I don't like confrontation. One day I just had it as he was making comments about the jersey I was wearing. Out of nowhere I shoved him and tossed a punch his way as he ducked into a corner. Ended up hitting him in the shoulder. All of a sudden his attitude changed: "What the hell man?" We were right outside the classroom and after I threw the punch, he ran right inside. He never spoke to me again after that.

It's amazing how much of a difference it makes when you stand up for yourself.


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

In primary school, yes. I was never picked on in secondary school but then I tended to be a loner through choice anyway then, probably as a result of my earlier experiences.


----------



## Piko (Jun 16, 2011)

I was bullied really bad in middle school and so it made me want to avoid people all the time.  It killed my self-esteem and social skills.

And then freshmen year was absolute hell because I was verbally bullied by a group of guys everyday. I started skipping lunch, hiding in the library, pretending to be sick during gym, and stopped coming to school. 

Sophomore year at my new school was so much better but I still can't recover from that horrible bullying.  I feel like everyone is out to get me and laugh at me. :|


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

I was bullied a bit in elementary school and definitely in middle school. Once I got into high school there were a few 'bullies' but they're not much of a problem for me now.


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

It is horrible no matter if you are in middle-school or in college, all the time, there will be students and teachers who will single people out and bully.


----------



## Eia Au (Jul 13, 2010)

Not really humiliated or shamed in front of people but I was certainly not respected. I was used and walked all over especially by my sister. My mo at school was stay quiet and out of sight out of mind-this left me feeling really shut down or emotionally numb. I wish I had known about this forum when I was in school.


----------



## Mike1000 (Aug 10, 2010)

At the time I never felt bullied, but looking back at my time at school I was on the receiving end of some bad jokes made at my expense now and again. There was one guy who liked to have an audience and infrequently liked to humiliate me in front of everyone. It was odd as I used to get on quite well with him. 
There was one instance where the principal took me out of one of my classes one day in secondary school and asked me if I was being bullied. One of my fellow students had said something to him. I said that I wasn’t, but it has always been a mystery to me who went to him. I didn’t know anyone cared.


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

yes, verbally for eight years. Thanks to the haters its now developed into sa


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

In middle school there was a bully. He would always punch me really hard in the shoulder for no reason. One time, when the rest of the class had gone to lunch, I punch him back really hard in his shoulder. He spun around and punched me about 20 times in the stomach. Not full force blows, but pretty hard. I was tearing up, but not from the pain so much as my hurt pride. I wanted to kill that guy, but he was bigger. That was the only time I was really bullied.


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes, a couple of times in middle school high school and even by some girls in college. I was only bullied by so called "mean girls" I just started thinking to myself they were insecure girls....because quite frankly most of the girls like that are insecure so they feel like they have to pick on others.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

I actually was rarely bullied. There were few times, but nothing really notable. Most people have some idiot or idiots that annoy them in school.

I guess I'm lucky in that area. Though back in elementary school, after a move to a new city, I was kind of the new, weird kid and didn't make any friends for a whole grade year. Yeah, not bullying, but I didn't feel liked.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Yep.
Not as bad as some, but enough to make me unaware that I was an ugly awkward duckling lol.
I wanted to do a lot of things like talent shows etc. but never did because I didnt want attention on myself.. I wanted to hide.


----------



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes. In 6th grade. I was a nervous pushover, to be honest.

And then my freshman year of college. Yeah, college! Some girl just loved mocking me behind my back.


----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)

probably got made fun of in elementary, middle, and high school but if it ever did happen i made sure they knew where their place was quick...and once they knew that was it...but i always tried to ignore them but it would always get to that point...


----------



## hearts that kill (Jul 7, 2011)

Verbally bullied in middle school ALL THE TIME. Each day I would dread going to school, in the mornings before school started I had no one to stand with, I sat at the lunch table of 'outcasts' or by myself. The teachers loved me because I was nice and was a great student, but when the teacher would single me out and ask the other students why they couldn't be more like me, they would say, "OMG BUT SHE NEVER EVEN TALKS." Talk about mortifying. Looking back, middle school was HELL, there was even a point where I literally wanted to kill myself (I'm not suicidal and would never actually kill myself, but the other kids made me feel like I didn't deserve to be alive).

High school was fine though, I made friends and was accepted, but still I was always referred to as the quiet one.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

I was alot (primary and secondary), so it's probably why people make me so uncomfortable/nervous. The teachers never did anything, but to be fair high school wasn't as bad. They did try, in primary they'd just watch.
Primary was horrible, and i mean horrible.
Bad times:/
College..oddly it didn't seem so bad but i'm not sure i'm stronger than i was and could handle it better.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Not to my face.


----------



## f ii o r e ll a (Jan 20, 2011)

I've been bullied by classmates a lot of times during high school. It was only verbal abuse. I also got singled out most of the time and students would say 'I don't want that girl in my team' right in front of me.
There were also girls who would befriend me and backstab me later on. Nowadays when someone compliments me I don't take it to heart because they could be being fake to win my respect. 

I don't think I have been by teachers but I was always the student who the teachers would single out. I guess some of the teachers were easily impatient with me while they weren't like that with everyone else. They usually gave in to the arrogant girls.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes, stupid **** made fun of me and so did her ****ing friends and some guy and some other people D:

Finally went off on that ***** too and that little wayne looking mother ****er.
-Sorry mad.

And teachers..


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

This is probably why I have sa. All through middle school I got made fun of for everything and 11th grade also.. People made fun of my face, my body. They said I was too skinny, I had no curves, I was dumb, ugly. Mostly by guys but some girls too. I have this nervous smile I give when people are saying really mean things to me and I guess it eggs them on so much more.. cause they think I'm finding it funny.. I remember this one guy pushed me to the ground for no reason, made fun of my face in front of the whole ****ing class, everytime I ****ing talked he made fun of me and this is why I don't even talk anymore. I'd rather be a mute then get made fun of. I hate people.


----------



## twocrows (Jul 19, 2011)

I was sexually harassed all the time when I was in 6th and 7th grade. This group of boys in my neighborhood would touch me on the bus and knock on my windows at my house. Then at school everyone said I was stupid and that all my brains went to my boobs and died. Haha, it's kind of funny, and I just laughed while it was happening. But I feel really ****ty when I look back at it.


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

I was bullied. I was made fun of, I was teased. Got a letter. 
Never physical tough.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes, in elementary school. For being a foot taller than all the other kids (and my teacher!), for wearing strange clothes, for being strange, blah blah, the usual. It got really bad in middle school, but it was my fault to begin with, so I really can't blame them. I made up some stupid lie to try to make myself sound more interesting and less weird, I was found out, of course. It was then exaggerated by others, and passed around to all the girls in my grade (it was from an AIM conversation. Printed out, passed around, bad highschool movie style), I was called out and humiliated in front of the entire school one morning before classes started while we were all gathered in the cafeteria. And what is the only thing that you could possibly do to make that kind of situation worse? Oh yeah! Vomit! :blank I can say though, that going to school the next day was worse than that moment. No one talked to me for the rest of the year, basically, and I have not had a friend since then, not that I'd blame them. The worst part of all of it was that it was my own fault. I lied. Everyone hates a liar.


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

From grades 1-5, I was bullied quite badly. Nothing physical, mostly psychological and verbal. It seemed like everyone, save for a few kindred souls, hated me for some reason. I cried on the first day of school because these girls were picking on me. Grade 5 was probably the worst, a boy in my class had a crush on me and blabbed about it to everyone. People were making snide/sexual (yes, sexual) remarks to me for an entire year. The teacher knew but didn't care. Thank goodness I was accepted into an arts school, otherwise who knows what I would have done.


----------



## ymy12 (Jul 30, 2011)

I was bullied by a teacher once early in primary school.. Then the first 2 years of high school I was bullied like crazy.. Still am a little.. But it doesn't really phase me and never really has


----------



## crosscountryrunner (Jul 31, 2011)

My parents are immigrants from Africa so people in elementary school use to make fun of my last name and say that I have malaria/aids/insert some popular disease found in 3rd world countries :/ this doesn't happen anymore thank god!- people are kinda interested in where i'm from

but now since I'm naturally skinny, people call me anorexic/bulimic/twig/little boy


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

i probably have SA because of being bullied all through elementary school, actually my teacher started it all.. i used to get sick a lot and she thought i missed classes on purpose so she started making fun of me in class and made my classmates think it's ok to make fun of me and in the end i did start to skip school on purpose because of it all

i've been going to a different school for 2 years now.. gonna start my senior year, my classmates are really nice and so is my teacher but i'm way too scared of people now


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

in gr 5-6 boys made fun of me and called me ugly


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

I've been bullied my whole life at school, work, family, relationships, by strangers and yet if I went on a vengeful killing rampage I'd be the bad guy.


----------



## crazydom (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah, I was bullied all throughout middle school by virtually everyone in the school. Anyone who was 'friends' with me would eventually join in the heckling.

And for all the 'tough guys' that always say all you need to do is get physical to make bullying stop...it's bull. I got into multiple fights with the various bullies, was frequently in in-school suspension, and was almost expelled at one point. None of this ever stopped the bullying.

Honestly, this destroyed my psyche and still scars me to this day. It's something else to be forced to go to a place, for hours a day, where hordes of people do nothing but torment you. I would never want to classify myself as suicidal, but during this period it was on my mind daily.


----------



## slushie87 (Jul 28, 2011)

I was mainly bullied from 1st-10th by males...it was all threats and insult throwing..I started taking kickboxing classes and I got into a physical altercation with the ring leader over summer break so they backed off just did rumor spreading. Now thats all people to do me since they know I want sit there and take it. Its sad but i'd rather then do it behind my back.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I was heavily bullied in middle school, high school, and the beginning of college.

Not so much anymore. If someone makes fun of me, I just distance myself from them.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Not really, people at school mostly left me alone. I was just known as the person that never talked.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

phoelomek said:


> Yes, in elementary school. For being a foot taller than all the other kids (and my teacher!), for wearing strange clothes, for being strange, blah blah, the usual. It got really bad in middle school, but it was my fault to begin with, so I really can't blame them. I made up some stupid lie to try to make myself sound more interesting and less weird, I was found out, of course. It was then exaggerated by others, and passed around to all the girls in my grade (it was from an AIM conversation. Printed out, passed around, bad highschool movie style), I was called out and humiliated in front of the entire school one morning before classes started while we were all gathered in the cafeteria. And what is the only thing that you could possibly do to make that kind of situation worse? Oh yeah! Vomit! :blank I can say though, that going to school the next day was worse than that moment. No one talked to me for the rest of the year, basically, and I have not had a friend since then, not that I'd blame them. The worst part of all of it was that it was my own fault. I lied. Everyone hates a liar.


I am SO sorry to hear about this and EVERYONE elses stories. Kids are very, very cruel.

I was teased, picked on, called out, etc. It definitely was tough to get up in the morning and go back everyday. There were days where I even brought my pocket knife to school in 6th/7th grade because there were older kids who picked on me and I had no idea what else to do. I never ended up using it but having it was the only thing that got me through some of those days - just in case I guess? Not that I would have used it. Anyways, I got bullied a lot and I actually remember a couple times where I tried to bully someone else - I immediately felt bad after and to this day feel terrible for one specific instance where a kid was trying to get into our conversation and laughed with us and I looked at him and said "what are YOU laughing about?" like he shouldn't be a part of our group. The look on his face is burned into my mind forever - I still just can not believe I would let myself do that to this poor kid who just wanted to be a part of a group.


----------



## Imaginative dreamer (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh yeah, i certainly have. Now i shun them out and act like i don't give a hoot to whatever the morons have to say. Mostly it does help ware off the evil.


----------



## RoarOfTheMemphisBelle (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes.

I wish I could recover from it.

I doubt I will.


----------



## Logitech (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah. I was the black kid who hung out with the white kids. Later on they found out that I was 'smart' among them as well. The other black kids made a few jokes and all, but once I hit eighth grade, I became what I am now. I got my serious face. They left me alone.


----------



## xDeadScreamx (Aug 4, 2011)

absolutely...

i was called every name in the book:

emo, weirdo, creep, gay, ***, queer, ****, *****.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Well, in the early school years I was bullied cause of my stutter.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I was in Elementary and Middle School. High School was so-so.

Middle School was the worst. This one kid who'd made fun of me in Elementary school ALL the time (and the Teachers knew) ended up being my mentor for when I entered 6th grade. It was horrible and I wanted to die. They pretty much show you around the middle school and help you get to know things, and out of ALL the students they could have paired me with, they chose HIM. He acted all nice during this program but once middle school actually started, he was always following me calling me things like fat *** and retard, then he'd get his Friends together and they'd laugh at me because I was so quiet and scared. I remember crying in the halls one day when he came up and told me I should kill myself because no one wanted me around and I was just an ugly piece of crap, and that's where I took a stand. I freaking charged that dbag and started pounding on him until I busted his jaw and nose. He never bothered me again after that LOL. 9th grade was a so-so year. This one boy in my class always made sexual remarks to me around other kids in our community service class and it embarrassed the crap out of me. During community service a couple times, we were driving to the thrift store to volunteer and he kept touching and rubbing my thigh while a couple kids laughed and I was just like

"yeah..stop ****ing touching me.," and he stopped. When we would walk to the daycare, he'd scream something like "OH AMANDAAAAA I WANT YOU ON TOP OF MEEEEEEEEE" and moan and that just about made me erupt with anger. I thought it was funny at first but the more he said those things, the more I realized he was just trying to humiliate me around other classmates. Tenth grade was boring and I can't say much about 11th or 12th because I ended up dropping out.


----------



## listener123 (May 31, 2011)

Yeah, in middle school mostly. High school wasn't too bad, and basically not a problem in the latter part. Same with college and "real life." Funny how deeply the middle school taunts got into my head, though. Sometimes I think I (unconsciously) spend my whole life trying to do the opposite of what those kids picked on.


----------



## Bush Baby (Aug 6, 2011)

Elementary school for me. In 1st-3rd grade I lived in Europe because I was born there, and the boys from the higher grades made fun of me a lot and once when I was walking home, they harassed me and grabbed me and stuffed a frog down my coat (it was winter). I had to take my coat off in the freezing cold and shake it out. Idk how they even found a frog.... I was more scared about it getting hurt, though. The boys walked away laughing. Then I got teased at the after-school program I went to while waiting for my dad to pick me up from school when it was dark outside, by some boy I didn't even know. Then there was this older girl who teased me a lot. Her little sister was in my class, and we were friendly so idk why that girl had a problem with me. I tried to confront her but she hit me and I ran away crying (I was like 8 ). These things among others. 

Then the summer before 4th grade, I moved to the states and I was made fun of because I didn't know English. Some boys also made fun of me because I had blond hair and when I had it up in a pony tail, they said I looked bald, or like an old lady. 

In 6th-7th grade, some girls called me ugly when I was having lunch. I just said "yeah, I know", and they tried to say it again and I replied the same way. They left me alone after that and then they started to be nice. I don't know what that was about. 

I went to a selective enrollment high school so it was okay and I didn't get bullied there. Now I'm in college. I dyed my hair dark brown.


----------



## cindy8701 (May 5, 2011)

I was bullied relentlessly throughout high school. 
Mostly by girls, which in my opinion was the worst, girls use emotional bullying.
picked, called names, nasty rumours, talked about me behind my back, throw things at me, spit balls in my hair, once they even tried burning me with a lighter on the bus and set fire to my hair, I got off the bus early to make it stop and walked the rest of the 10km home in the middle of winter.
I think was at denial at the time, and I guess I thought I deserved it, I never reacted and just let myself be a victim. I can see in my adult life though that this has been the start of all my anxiety problems, that I could never simply just relax, I was always waiting for the next attack.
It has also affected how I socially interact and form bonds with people, I'm suspicious of everyone, I automatically assume that everyone is trying to harm me


----------



## Podee (Aug 4, 2011)

cindy8701 said:


> I was bullied relentlessly throughout high school.
> Mostly by girls, which in my opinion was the worst, girls use emotional bullying.
> picked, called names, nasty rumours, talked about me behind my back, throw things at me, spit balls in my hair, once they even tried burning me with a lighter on the bus and set fire to my hair, I got off the bus early to make it stop and walked the rest of the 10km home in the middle of winter.
> I think was at denial at the time, and I guess I thought I deserved it, I never reacted and just let myself be a victim. I can see in my adult life though that this has been the start of all my anxiety problems, that I could never simply just relax, I was always waiting for the next attack.
> It has also affected how I socially interact and form bonds with people, I'm suspicious of everyone, I automatically assume that everyone is trying to harm me


I agree..girls are far too good at emotional bullying. They know exactly what's gonna get to you and what your insecurities are because they have the same ones in most cases.

I was bullied by a group of girls for about a year in school. I rarely reacted because I could see right through it, the one initiated it was obviously incredibly insecure and using me to look better. I just found it pathetic and not worth my time. Plus I couldn't show I was affected by it because it would expose my weakness even more. It isolated me from everyone so I had to learn how to cope by myself. I think I was just about strong enough mentally to get through it at the time but in some ways it weakened me and led to feeling a lot more anxiety if I feel isolated around a group of people. Feeling like they could turn on me any minute. 
Anyway, after that I never really got on with girls very well, at least not groups of them. They just seem like a horrible mix of *****ing, back stabbing, gossip, jealousy, etc and just generally not trustworthy.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I was in kindergarten. I remember being scared of these two boys and I can't remember why. I mean I was still uncomfortable around them in high school. The rest of my school years I had comments here and there but I don't think it was bullying.


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

Was never bullied, simply ignored.


----------



## Funkadelic (Oct 6, 2010)

I've just finished school, and yeah I was bullied often, particularly when I was 15/16 (mostly name calling). It kind of stopped in my last two years, thankfully. It made school very scary place to be.


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

crosscountryrunner said:


> My parents are immigrants from Africa so people in elementary school use to make fun of my last name and say that I have malaria/aids/insert some popular disease found in 3rd world countries :/ this doesn't happen anymore thank god!- people are kinda interested in where i'm from
> 
> but now since I'm naturally skinny, people call me anorexic/bulimic/twig/little boy


 I know how you feel when it comes to having people make fun of your last name. My last name is german & very hard for most people to pronounce, & so the kids used to make fun of it. I also have cerebral palsy which is a muscular disorder, & the kids would always bully me b/c of that as well. So lets just say that my school years were pretty miserable & I'm so glad that they are long gone.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes, I was bullied for 4 years in high school.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

cindy8701 said:


> I can see in my adult life though that this has been the start of all my anxiety problems, that I could never simply just relax, I was always waiting for the next attack.
> It has also affected how I socially interact and form bonds with people, I'm suspicious of everyone, I automatically assume that everyone is trying to harm me


:ditto

Was bullied all throughout grade school. Most of it was b/c I went to an upper middle class predominately white Catholic school and I didn't fit either of those. That made me less human and thus an easy target. But we were kids so a lot of that is forgivable. Even my own circle of 'friends' picked on me and would get mad at me and leave me out for no reason. They would make these horrible lists about me (ex: 1. Ugly 2. Smells 3. Stupid). Some of the bullying was b/c I was just plain weird and very ugly as a kid, but some of it was just out of nowhere.

There was a small group of obnoxious boys that relentlessly picked on me. No one seemed to like them a whole lot b/c they seemed to pick on everyone. But when it came to figuring out what made me embarased or nervous they really knew how to remind me of it forever. That was back when I was nice and quiet. Come 8th grade, I refused to allow myself to be spat on. And if that made me a b**** so be it.

Was ignored through most of high school but that didn't bother me. College I actually managed to get assaulted and got some verbal abuse from 'friends'. I now trust noone and don't expect anything from anyone except for them to hurt me.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

angus said:


> I've been bullied my whole life at school, work, family, relationships, by strangers and yet if I went on a vengeful killing rampage I'd be the bad guy.


This lol.
Its the main reason i barely talk to people anymore:/


----------



## fairyduststars (May 14, 2007)

I was never bullied which makes it more stupid that I developed Sa


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Yup. I was bullied from grade 7 to grade 8 by my classmate who's a genius. He made fun of me, mocked what I did, he asked me to give him higher marks when we were grading each other's homework, and even if were in different schools now, I have nightmares of him bullying me. Now that I'm in high school, I get bullied from time to time by being called names like loner.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ignored more than anything, it all depended on the school though. I use to be called "creepy" & "mute" in 5th grade, that was my worst year. Ohh & I was one of those kids that get there lunch stolen, like in the movies. heh.


----------



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

I was very badly bullied throughout my entire childhood, so much so I was treated for PTSD, developed SA and was even treated for traits of BPD.

Not sure what advice I could offer (if you want it) but I've been in those shoes and it's not a pleasant experience for sure.


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

I never really got bullied in elementary until 5th grade. =/ It continued on through middle school and then before freshman year I moved. :3 It was way easier, but I knew no one- and still don't know very many people. I don't talk to anyone really... and my only 'friends' won't be going to school this year. ._. Thankfully throughout high school only 2 people have bullied me... one of which I kinda find amusing now.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

not at school, but in my football team at my club


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

From Kindergarten all the way til I got out of school it's just that by the time I got to high school it wasn't even as bad and I didn't have anymore fxxks to give anyway.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes back in Elementary School for ****ing Pokemon cards


----------



## awkwardness Dx (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, in Junior High I developed Trichotillomania, and was made fun of because of my thinning hair for a while. It's gotten better, but I'm almost positive it's why I have SA


----------



## Tinkerbell20 (Aug 16, 2011)

*I think people could see that something was "different" about me because I didn't try to fit in with "the in-crowd". People also thought they could push me around...and they did because for some reason I can't seem to stand up for myself. I'm terrified of confrontation/embarrassing myself. Stupid SA!*


----------



## dominicwalli (May 12, 2011)

lol..for me it was wierd,i was bullied by my friends,but every time some1 other than them tryed to bully me they defended me,cause of that i have plenty of scars on my face-_-,they encouraged me to fight.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

From 1st grade to 8th grade. Mostly by students but I felt bullied by teachers because they literally didn't give a damn. Especially in my ghetto middle school. The teachers there were very judgmental and it even seemed like they wanted to be cool w/ the students. They claimed to have a zero tolerance policy but didn't actually. It was all bull****. One teacher specifically did bully me. She was always rude and mean to me and made me feel dumb and helpless and worthless.


----------



## rubberbird (Aug 18, 2011)

I was emotionally bulled all the way through primary school (from about age 5 to age 12). I was insulted and victimized on an almost daily basis. I had a small group of sweet friends but they were also bullied and we were all too frightened and desperate to be accepted to stick up for each other.

I was bullied in my early years of high school from about age 13 to age 15. It stopped abruptly when I was in Grade Eleven. I think because by this time my confidence was so battered that I just clammed up and stopped talking.

I've always felt like I attract unfavourable attention. I don't know why. Maybe the way I dress or the way I act. I feel like people see me and are immediately like *****. And don't want anything to do with me. I've even had people say to me that they didn't like me when they first met me and it wasn't until they actually spoke to me that they saw that I'm okay.


----------



## scorpion91 (Aug 21, 2011)

Got bullied a lot in two middle schools. Got beat up in GYM on my birthday by a couple of poser gang members. I got beat up again in high school by a poser gang member that was on my cross country team but this time I had fought back. Me and that guy had in school supsension but we had served in different days. Whenever I got bullied, it motiviated me more in my academics. I highly doubt that any of the guys that bullied me are in college. They could proably either in community college(barely) or maybe in jail. I'm not being bias or anything, but I recall some of the guys demeanor and has stuck with me.


----------



## Tipa (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm not bullied directly. I think a lot of kids are kinda scared of me lol, not as in I'd be mean back, but they don't know how to approach me. Kids have picked on me in the indirect/cowardly way, like some kid kept writing 'your gay' on my locker in ninth grade. I tried not to let it get to me, but I had to keep covering it up. More annoying then offensive lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I was bullied a bit in elementary school because I was sensitive and hung out with my girl cousin and her friends more than my guy friends but in middle school I didn't get bullied because in 6th grade I actually sorta bullied this one kid because I wanted to look cool in front of my friend,then in 7th grade I moved to a new school but nobody really messed with me,though I'm sure they talked behind my back,as for 8th grade you can't bully someone or else you get suspended so I don't have to worry about the rest of high school because it's the school as 8th grade


----------



## johnstin (Aug 19, 2011)

I've always been bullied. Never by teachers, always students. The worst was in 7th grade. But I've always had problems with SA and sepration problems since I was little.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

In 8th and 9th grade. I have this terrible tendency to babble when I open my mouth. I moved from one school to another in 8th and I was the awkward, quiet, babbling new girl. It continued into my freshman year of high school, and it got pretty bad, at some point asking my parents to transfer- at which point my mom laughed at me. Come to think of it, I think I've always been bullied by my mom. 10th grade rolled around and things changed. Course my mother is still my mother.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

Yes Badly!


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

Not as badly as some cases I know or have heard of, but yeah. Not physical,though, "just" psychological bullying from two girls in elementary school.


----------



## totoro (Jan 5, 2011)

High school yes, for a couple of years. Even in my first year of university  you'd think people would have grown up by then.


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

I was bullied terribly in 5th grade. It's why I developed SA.


----------



## CoolUnderFire (Oct 11, 2011)

I never have been outright bullied by anyone, like you see in the movies and TV shows. But I think ANY person has been bullied or pushed around by someone with a stronger personality.

I think being picked on by members of my family has made me into a stronger person. Now I am able to stand up to people much easier because of it.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I knew of a few kids who disliked me when i first entered high school but that went away by junior year. never really been bullied cuz I'm bigger than most people my age and height. Been teased some but it was never terrible. In fact, I am responsible for being a dick to a few people and when I look back on it, I feel like a total loser and a jackass. bullying others to make myself feel better because of my own insecurities. how low can you go eh?


----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

I was bullied from year 7 through to year 10 and it stopped once I went to year 11 because it was at a different campus and I dont know why but everyone sort of grew up over the christmas break and one bully in particular left school after year 10.

Sometimes I still struggle as to why I was bullied, I never said or did anything wrong to the people who bullied me I think I was just an easy target because I would never ever stick up for myself. The worst of the bullying for me was from my best friend who suddenly came to school one day hating on me. It started off as verbal bullying but soon enough it turned into physical. I was called names, I was bashed, I was choked almost everyday for that one year that she bullied me. I would come to school and she would be waiting at the school gates for me... I used to make myself sick from worry every morning before school started.

I never told my mum about it because she had enough to deal with at the time and I felt ashamed. So I would fake sick so I could stay home or just go to school and put up with it. Once I was in year 11 that girl wasnt there anymore and the other two had given up bullying but I was completely destroyed from it all. Even though it has been 8 years since Ive been in school, the bullying is something I still struggle with and when thinking about it it hurts just as bad now as it did when it was happening.


----------



## roses6 (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes, I was bullied all the time at school by my classmates between the ages of 10 and 13, and I think this scarred me pretty deeply and has been one of the main causes of my social anxiety and awkwardness.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

yes i was throughout school, until my last 2 years of high school, when i moved to my current location. with all the running i was doing, and all the times i was getting beat up and tossed around, this new place where i spent my last 2 years, plus some colege, were people that were way more accepting, and actually wanted to talk and be my friends.


----------



## Deore (Oct 25, 2011)

I was bullied from as early as I can remember, right up until the time I left school at age 18. As a child I had no friends and the other children would tease me relentlessley, call me names, pull my trousers down, that kind of thing. I distinctly remember once sitting on a dustbin because there was nowhere else for me to stand in the playground, I watched the other kids playing thinking "I wish I could just play with them". Two teachers took umbridge to me while I was at primary school, and they made my life a lot more difficult to say the least. They would do things like deliberatly ignore me, leave me out of group activities and punish me for things that other people clearly did. It wasn't exactly the best school experience for a child. 

During this time my mother was also quite volatile, she would call me names, hit me, say things like "I wish you had never been born", "this is YOUR fault," etc, blaming me for things and hating me for everything, even though I was only about 7 years old. 

In secondary school I had no friends either. I went to a comprehensive in a rough area and all the kids there were downright nasty.I can honestly say without a doubt that I was bullied every single say for 5 years. I was targetted because I was quiet, I got called names every day, had things shouted at me in the corridors and playground like "Dog, ugly ****, f*cking freak, d*ke, tramp, skank", to name just a few. Break times were hell, I had nobody to hang out with, the corridors and playground were always crowded, it was hard to find a place to be alone and unnoticed. If I stood outside I got footballs kicked at me, if I stood inside I'd get pushed around and shouted at, once I got a glass bottle kicked at my face and I still have the scar from it. I once got followed home and had my school jacket set alight. I also had footballs kicked repeatedly at my head as I tried to get away. I once got surrounded in the playground by a group of thugs who though I'd said something to them, there were about 15 of them plus the huge crowd which had gathered and started chanting "fight fight fight." All I remember was bursting into tears and the teacher coming to get me. It was the worst time of my life, I self harmed and contemplated suicide every day. I wrote a suicide note once when I was 12, and my mum told me to "stop being such a f*cking idiot". When I was 15 she found out about my self harm, her response was to pull up my sleeve, put my arm in my sisters face and say "look at that stupid b*tch, look hat she's done, don't you ever do that!" 

In college the bullying continued, but to a less physical extent. I still got called names, but more spiteful and personal. I had a group of friends but I was always left out of everything. It was also a very lonely time and I dreaded every day, my attendance fell to 40% and I was nearly kicked out. 

Now I'm at university I still have no friends, I have trouble interacting, I'm weary of people and stick to myself. I walk down the corridors so fast it would look like my life depended on getting to the end of it. As soon as my classes are finished I race home. Its hardly what I'd call the best university experience. 

Bullying has had a serious impact on my life, I still find it very difficult to get over some of the things that happened to me, and I'm still experiencing the after-effects 4 years after leaving that school. I have extremely low self worth, still have suicidal thoughts, extreme social anxiety and a genuine fear of other people. It will take a long time to heal...if healing is even possible. 

People can be very cruel...


----------



## aNervousGirl (Oct 26, 2011)

I was never really bullied, but there have been instances deeply ingrained in me that still hurt when I think about them, despite the fact that they happened so long ago and were dumb anyway.


 Pre-school: a bunch of girls refused to play with me, even though I had never done anything to them. Embarrassingly enough, my mom asked them to include me in their games and to be my friend. So the one day they invite me to play Barbies with them, but I had seen that they had placed a whoopie cushion on the seat reserved for me. When their joke didn't work (because I picked it up and sat down) they decided not to play with me and alienated me for the rest of my pre-school days.

 4th-5th grade: A girl took to verbally abusing me out of nowhere. I didn't even know her at the time, but she started criticizing me for anything and even kicked the stall door of the bathroom I was occupying once or twice. I was happy when the year ended.

 9th grade: Again, some girl I didn't know started harassing me by asking me questions and then making fun of my answers and laughing at me with her friends. This lasted a few weeks, but a mutual acquaintance told her to stop.


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

People usually single someone out who is different from the norm. Also, if you are different from the norm (it does not have to be physically, it could be personality as well) then they will single you out. Sometimes I think that they are intimidated by you in some way, and they want to keep you down and make sure that you know your place. They themselves might try really hard to conform in order to avoid being bullied, and when they see that you have the strength and courage to be yourself and not conform, they jump on you to take attention away from them and put it onto you.

They are trying to say to everyone "look at how normal I am and how abnormal this person is. I conformed so this person should too. How dare they be different, especially since I had to conform!"

They try to take their rage out on you. I think it's called projection or something.

Also, some people are just downright vicious. Some people are obsessed with conforming. They are terrified of being singled out. Everyone is. So they pick on the one who does not conform before they can be picked on.

Be strong. Know that usually the bullying happens because you have something the bullies envy. Strength, courage, an independent mind. The world hates those people. The world hates individuals, because you can't predict what they are thinking. People always want to label and categorize because it allows them to keep you under control and be aware of those around them. By being different you threaten that. 

Every battle gives you EXP in a video game. That is how it is in life, also!


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

cindy8701 said:


> I was bullied relentlessly throughout high school.
> Mostly by girls, which in my opinion was the worst, girls use emotional bullying.
> picked, called names, nasty rumours, talked about me behind my back, throw things at me, spit balls in my hair, once they even tried burning me with a lighter on the bus and set fire to my hair, I got off the bus early to make it stop and walked the rest of the 10km home in the middle of winter.
> I think was at denial at the time, and I guess I thought I deserved it, I never reacted and just let myself be a victim. I can see in my adult life though that this has been the start of all my anxiety problems, that I could never simply just relax, I was always waiting for the next attack.
> It has also affected how I socially interact and form bonds with people, I'm suspicious of everyone, I automatically assume that everyone is trying to harm me


Oh, this sums it up for me. In fact, so many of the posts on this thread are so much like my life. You guys are all feeling the same way I am.

Anyway, to the quoted, I can identify. Every day at college I am tense, uptight, etc. Afraid to look around and make eye contact. I was picked on for no reasons in high school, other then the fact that I was quiet and different. People pulled my hair, threw things at me, laughed about me from the back of the class and would talk about me as if I could not hear them, etc. Oh, it was hell for me.

Now as an adult in college, I am always on edge, waiting for the next attack. It is like a mindset that I have. That I will be bullied and picked on no matter what, forever. I have grown so used to it by now. It's like something I expect to happen.


----------



## definenormal (Dec 14, 2011)

Pretty much right through school, I remember grades 4-6 (primary school) were particularly bad. Then years 7-11 (secondary school) were horrible too. 
In primary it was all exclusion, name calling ect. 
High school it was everything. Chased into toilets and locking myself in a cubicle which lead the kids to think it'd be a great idea to then throw rubbish over at me!!!  
You can only take so much before you snap, which lead to fist fights. 
School was not a good time for me, so glad it's over!


----------



## Retronia (Dec 18, 2011)

I remember it started in elementary school. I was bullied by my classmates (mostly boys) and also by some teachers. It was (when looking back) a terrible time for me. They mostly made fun of me, because I had short hair, was small and wore glasses - they closed me in the boys bathroom, were stealing my things, laughing at me etc.
And then high school: 
My classmates were bullying me - mostly boys, maybe because I was unaestheticlaly appeling, because I enjoyed watching animated cartoons, laughing at my dreams etc...
The teachers too.

It left scars of course. I never managed to get a boyfirend, because I am scared that if someone liked me, that they would just make fun of me like in high-school.
Thank god I have my cats ( and my sis)


----------



## MrBakura91 (Dec 11, 2011)

OH Yeah! Psychologically worst was my old private school but I had friends at least who were bullied also(one is my bestfriend to this day) But In Public school I was punched in the face, had money stolen and messed with on the bus. I'd say the public school was worse over all but luckily that was just two years.


----------

